# Where to get nice coils(Builds for Pharaoh RDA)



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

Hey guys, so I'm using the Pharoah RDA and I'm winding clapton coils using the UD Kanthal 28ga x2 + 32ga Clapton wire as well as the Demon Killer Flat Twisted wire.

Non of the above setups are ideal for me as they end up being about 0.5 - 0.7 ohms with only about 5 rotations.

What would you guys recommend I get to achieve 0.1 - 0.2 Ohm builds for the Pharaoh?

Thanks


----------



## shabbar (29/9/16)

why do you want to build so low ?


----------



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

shabbar said:


> why do you want to build so low ?



My main concern is actually surface area of coil to cotton. 5 wraps means there isn't allot of coil touching cotton which ends up giving off less dense vape and therefore flavour


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

Dual coils rather than single?


----------



## shabbar (29/9/16)

6 wraps 2.5mm 24g kanthal and you are sorted. should come in around 0.30ohms


----------



## shabbar (29/9/16)

shabbar said:


> 6 wraps 2.5mm 24g kanthal and you are sorted. should come in around 0.30ohms



oh yes and its dual not single lol


----------



## stevie g (29/9/16)

Parallel wrap, use two strands per coil will get your ohms down and surface area up.

Or try to find SS Claptons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

VapeDude said:


> My main concern is actually surface area of coil to cotton. 5 wraps means there isn't allot of coil touching cotton which ends up giving off less dense vape and therefore flavour


You are not answering the question. Why .1-.2ohm requisite?

Is it a MECH or what?


----------



## stevie g (29/9/16)

Sounds like a mech...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

Not a mech. Just find that any build close to 1.0 ohms has a weird ramp up/ vape. Vaping that at 30W and it heats up in split seconds and dropping the wattage by a few digits leaves it very unsatisfactory. With lower resistance builds there seems to be a bigger middle ground for power delivery. Please chime in here guys ?


----------



## Spydro (29/9/16)

I recently got a Pharaoh and put 0.24Ω dual Clapton build in it. This build does not make the Pharaoh anything special at all to me on a mech or reg mod where it shines in other atty's I have. I haven't decided yet if I will continue on with something else to see if or what the Pharaoh can really do. But if I did I think I'd try a lower ohm single or dual framed staple coil build in it.

Squidoode coils are as good as good gets in super sub ohm coils, and they have a reputation for lasting for many months with minimal care that offsets what they cost.

http://www.squidoode.com/product-category/all-products/coils/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix (29/9/16)

These guys dragonvape.thisistap.com are selling aliens and staple staggered fused claptons been using these in single coil mode in my limitless plus with awesome results, also they are inexpensive you get 10 coils for R130.. the aliens ohm out at .2 and the staples ohm out at .15..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

I just cant believe I'm the only person that experiences what I mentioned above with higher resistance builds ? Like the only time a low resistance build is justified is when using a mech ? Surely


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

I can't lie this confused the heck out of me:

"My main concern is actually surface area of coil to cotton. 5 wraps means there isn't allot of coil touching cotton which ends up giving off less dense vape and therefore flavour"

But you want a lower resistence? More wraps will be more resistence. 

I think by now you've had a cup of coffee or tea or whatever, so take a moment to write out fully what you are trying to ask, I think no one is answering your question because no one is quite sure of what you are trying to achieve.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I can't lie this confused the heck out of me:
> 
> "My main concern is actually surface area of coil to cotton. 5 wraps means there isn't allot of coil touching cotton which ends up giving off less dense vape and therefore flavour"
> 
> ...



More wraps of lower resistance wire doesn't mean higher resistance than less wraps of higher resistance wire.

I named the kind of coils I'm creating at the moment and what resistance they end up at. 

I guess my question is what kind of coils should I be buying/ building to get most surface area for lowest resistance


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (29/9/16)

Triple twisted 24g ni80. 6 wraps on a 3mm mandrel will come in around .25ohm. Dual coil will get you half that. Kicks out good clouds but the flavour is amazing. Can't believe the difference from using claptons to this ito flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Triple twisted 24g ni80. 6 wraps on a 3mm mandrel will come in around .25ohm. Dual coil will get you half that. Kicks out good clouds but the flavour is amazing. Can't believe the difference from using claptons to this ito flavour.



Thank you sir


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

Premade wise, some one already suggested aliens/staples or you can try the geekvape caterpillar coils, dual 6 wraps 3.5 mm ID should give you about 0.25ohms and the surface area you looking for.

If you want to build http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp will give you all the information you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Premade wise, some one already suggested aliens/staples or you can try the geekvape caterpillar coils, dual 6 wraps 3.5 mm ID should give you about 0.25ohms and the surface area you looking for.
> 
> If you want to build http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp will give you all the information you need.



Sweet thanks


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/9/16)

Try 8 wrap 3id dual fused claptons shud land about 0.27

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

I see you have some Demon Killer "Alien" aka Flat Ribbon Clapton, I have the same wire. Dual 5 wrap 3mm should land you at .25, I use this build in the M=Nano and Minos but slighlty spaced and the flavour is superb.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (29/9/16)

I just coiled up the following:
Dual coil 3mm diameter, 30G Nichrome, 3 strands per coil, 8 wraps = 48 wraps in total.

Flavor and vapour production are superb and ramp up is super fast.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

